# Solid Surface Bits for Wood



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone used Solid Surface Bits for Wood? I'm looking for a No-Drip Edge Bit. Need to route some maple.
Thanks


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I do a lot of SS and you can use the bits on wood. I use wood bits on SS all the time. They are carbide bits and will do fine on either.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ncgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes solid surface, aka Corian, router bits work great for any type of hard wood as well. In case you need a source or some tips on usage, see solidsurface.com/tools-supplies/router-bits


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

No need to buy from this SMAPPER. You can use any bits.


----------

